# Bad backs!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

That start hurting for no reason and no matter how many horse tranquilisers you take still makes sitting down for more than 15 minutes impossible!

Now if I had a reason, that would be a different matter 

Mart.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I gave the TT a good clean when I got to my folks' house last week. The following day I could hardly move - must have pulled something somewhere. I spent Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day in absolute agony with my head tilted to the left. No matter what I took, the pain was still there. It's nearly gone now, but I still get the odd twinge.

It's an old injury I first got about ten years ago, and now relatively minor things set it off (such as waxing the car!)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, mine is an old injury too. Years of Rugby & weightlifting take their toll when you become an old man


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

know what you mean..... i managed to aggravate an old wanking injury


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

'You're the wanker mate' :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Last time i did some work on the car (removing bumper and cleaning) caused me to have over two weeks off work  mainly due to muscles contracting around the lower back. couldn't walk,drive sit for more than 10 min, lie down for long periods.
All the docs said was to try and keep mobile
Jonah
ps havent cleaned it since and that was over 2 months ago :-/


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

The problem with most bad backs is that the muscles around the 'injury' try to protect it by 'locking up'. Therefore, the best way to overcome this is to get yourself a good Chiropractor to sort out your spine and remove any pressure on the associated nerves followed by a good masseuse to relax the muscles. But don't take any 'extras' with the latter or you'll end up with the bad back again


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> The problem with most bad backs is that the muscles around the 'injury' try to protect it by 'locking up'. Therefore, the best way to overcome this is to get yourself a good Chiropractor to sort out your spine and remove any pressure on the associated nerves followed by a good masseuse to relax the muscles. But don't take any 'extras' with the latter or you'll end up with the bad back again Â


Sounds expensive... :-/ Also, there's the worry about finding a good one etc...
Would this sort of thing be covered by private health cover? :-/


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Sounds expensive... :-/ Also, there's the worry about finding a good one etc...
> Would this sort of thing be covered by private health cover? :-/


Expensive ........ yes. But then again most people with recurrent back problems would pay 'whatever is necessary' to overcome the problem.

Your GP should be able to find you a good Chiropractor and, if properly registered etc, should be covered by private health cover if the original injury is covered as such. One can but ask!!

Regarding the masseuse ............. can't imagine this would be covered under private health care, but hey ................ pamper yourself a little


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You learn to be very careful with your back once you inujure it - I suffered a slipped disk heaving an axle out of a car years ago .... intermittant problems with my back eversince .... BUT .... keep moving is the best cure IMHO (if you can!) regular swimming and a sauna work wonders Â :



> Regarding the masseuse ............. can't imagine this would be covered under private health care, but hey ................ pamper yourself a little Â


 ??? ??? Â : Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*tut* : you lot are just so unfit ;D. Cleaning your cars and you break a finger nail and scream ;D.

Mind you, having said that, I did my managed to rip a nerve in my neck back in November just laughing. My god, what agony I was in aswell for the best part of 4 weeks :'( which also effecting the small of my back aswell from my neck downwards .


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm, maybe I'll speak to my doctor then next time it happens. Sounds silly, but I've never really thought of going to the doctor, just assumed that it would just take time to get better, but that it would get better eventually.

Agree about keeping moving. I found that lying down made me seize up completely...

My original injury came from working as a rep for Eurocamp in France. Carrying a large bag of tent poles over your shoulder day in day out finally caught up with me, and I couldn't move for about 10 days.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Raven, have you tried putting something really cold on the aggreviated area where it hurts? Sometimes this helps. Also try a lavender hot bath this may help the all over ache feeling . Just use a few drops of lavender oil neat poured into a bath .


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Appropriate timing this thread...only 2 hours ago, I leaned across to pick something up from the passenger seat and 'TWANG' the right side of my back is now killing me


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I went swimming on boxing day - I usually do 3/4 of a mile but I could only manage 10 lengths 

Having checked, I have found out it is one of the worst things you can do if you have a bad back as it puts pressure on your lower back every time you come up to breathe.

Ah well, I suppose lots of booze will help numb the pain tomorrow night


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Having checked, I have found out it is one of the worst things you can do if you have a bad back as it puts pressure on your lower back every time you come up to breathe.


Agreed, if you can't move, but once you're back (pardon the pun) to normal, I find it the best way to keep the joints exercised and your muscles supple. Always works fo me even if my back aches a bit Â :-/



> Ah well, I suppose lots of booze will help numb the pain tomorrow night Â


Yes, I'm intending taking some of that treatment tomorrow night Â ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> That start hurting for no reason and no matter how many horse tranquilisers you take still makes sitting down for more than 15 minutes impossible!
> 
> Now if I had a reason, that would be a different matter Â
> 
> Mart.


You nead to train your rectus abdominus first. When they are strong enough train obliques and transverse abdominus. You should also train erector spinea and gluts, stretch hamstrings and hip adductors.

Avoid sitting when ever you can and opt for either walking/standing or lying down insted.

Hope your back gets better soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> I find it the best way to keep the joints exercised and your muscles supple.


Or could it be: joints flexible and muscles strong :

ps: Head_Ed: on swimming do back stroke: don't ever do breast stroke because you'll arch your back.

Raven, you are right: don't stop moving.

Looks like I would have a never ending job with you lot Â  ... but then all my clients started off with some sort of joint problems (mainly lower back though). After ~ 8 to 12 weeks training they are usually as fit as a fiddle again Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I have just been to see the surgeon today to arrange a date to have a disk in my neck removed because of a huge hernia on it.

I also thought it would 'get better' with time and all of the doctors I have seen have told me that had I been to see them earlier instead of putting it off, I probably could have avoided an op.

So my advice is dont hope for the best, get advice and get it fixed asap

One big downside to the op is no driving for 4 weeks  after the op!! So the TT will be sitting quitely for the best part of February


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Or could it be: joints flexible and muscles strong Â :
> 
> Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


err... yes! ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> I have just been to see the surgeon today to arrange a date to have a disk in my neck removed because of a huge hernia on it.
> 
> I also thought it would 'get better' with time and all of the doctors I have seen have told me that had I been to see them earlier instead of putting it off, I probably could have avoided an op.
> 
> ...


Blimey, you've got me worried now... How long did it take to get better the last time it occurred? Mine's fine now, but maybe I should pop to the doctor's. :-/ 

Abi - yes, I did the cold thing, but not the lavender. I was at my parent's house though so was well looked after. 

Dani - my father-in-law told me that he had seen "a yellow Audi with decals in Macc" sometime last week. It's quite strange trying to explain you know who it belongs to despite having never met that person! I think they might have thought the whole Forum thing a bit odd... :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Raven, have you tried putting something really cold on the aggreviated area where it hurts?


RICE is only helpful if bruising has occured, which doesn't seem to be the cause in Raven's case.



> Blimey, you've got me worried now...
> 
> Dani - my father-in-law told me that he had seen "a yellow Audi with decals in Macc" sometime last week.


Raven, from what you have said so far I don't think you need to worry about a hernia. It sounds more like weak abdominal and back muscles. I bet you have a seated job and don't train those muscles Â ???

You are right: I am driving around Macc a lot. It *is* one end of the Cat&Fiddle road and leads to "my" A54 Â ;D ;D
Also: my good Audi dealer is in Macclesfield Â 
Greetings to your father-in-law: if I know what car he drives I shall wave to him next time.

I think I should set up an _internet back care clinic_ by the looks of it Â : Taking care of your backs is *soo* easy if you have good instruction!!

All of you with back problems, you really need to do 3 things: -
1. see your GP to have the problem diagnosed
2. see a Physiotherapist. He/she can usually eleviate initial pain
3. see a *good* fitness professional (personal trainer). Ask for quallifications!!!! Let him/her teach you how to train the appropriate muscles while stretching others. Taking care of your back *is down to you! You have to keep training muscles, normally for the rest of your lives*
That's all (unless, of course, someone has a cracked vertebra or, like in AntwerpMan's case a very different condition).

ps: I speak from experience  Â I must have had the worst back pain anyone can imagine. 20 odd years ago I was in agony (couldn't hold as much as a pencil in my hand=too heavy), right side down to toes completely numb (a so-called "slipped disc" was the cause). Two little kids and a hubs to look after. 3 Doctors wanted to remove the offending disc surgically. One doc wanted to keep me in hospital after a tomography. I said no way, went to see a Physio and trained, and trained, and trained (tears in eyes as I didn't take pain killers).
One year later I went downhill skiing again Â  I think my bloody mindedness and determination to succeed helped and these days I do any sport apart from raquet sports ;D ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

TX for the sympathy 

I was doing breast stroke as I found my usual crawl just too painful..

As I say, I have suffered with a bad back for over a decade now, but usually can cope - just playing up badly now :'(


----------

